# SasuSaku - Under the Same Sky Fanworks Contest - Winners announced in 1st post!



## JJ (Oct 14, 2009)

*SasuSaku ~ **Under the Same Sky 
Fanworks Contest**
*


*Congrats to the Winning Entries:

Overall Winner:

 pet** 

Fanart Winner:

pet

Banner Winner:

Tomochii-Chan

Avatar Winner:

NessaMoon

Avatar/Signature Set Winner:

asha3

Wallpaper Winner:

Ngure

There may be individual winners, but we are all winners because we have more SasuSaku artworks to enjoy!*


**********************************

Prizes:

The winners from each of the five categories get to choose either the bigger avatar or custom title or sparkles for a month. Winners please contact me 

In addition, the overall winner (pet) will win a_ six month paid account on Deviant Art_. 


*Entries:

************************************

Fanart Entries:

RedAsATomato

Jenyke

Double Star

Choco

Storm Willow

ilaBarattolo

pet

Misha

LuvDaAlchemist

**********************************

Banner Entries:

Ngure

Cala

Choco

nightmistress

AsheliaHime

Krix

NessaMoon

December

Tomochii-Chan

**Confessa**

Suna

*********************************

Avatar Entries:

Snow Princess

Ngure

ane

NessaMoon

Cala

RedAsATomato

Erendyl

Suna

************************************

Avatar/Signature Set Entries:

Snow Princess

Ngure

Erendyl

NessaMoon

ane

pet

phoenixblood

Suna

asha3

***********************************

Wallpaper Entries:

Snow Princess

December

AsheliaHime

Ngure

asha3*

**********************************

*


*​


----------



## JJ (Oct 14, 2009)

*SasuSaku - Under the Same Sky Fanworks Contest (Oct 14th - Dec 15th)*

*You do not have to be a member of the SasuSaku FC to participate. Anyone that is a Naruto Forums member can enter as long as they meet the requirements.


General requirements for all categories:

The categories must represent the pairing of Sasuke Uchiha and Sakura Haruno. It must have some patch of sky in the picture meaning it must be outdoors.  It can be any time of year. It can be night or day.  You can even make it holiday themed if you wish. They must both be together "Under the Same Sky". Because of the nature of the contest, all entries must be in color. All categories must have entries that have not been done before October 15th. What this means is that for fanart, it must be new and original. For the other categories, you can use fanart/screen caps/whatever from other sources (as long as it meets the criteria in the first six sentences above), but they must be a design that has never been done prior to October 15th.


You can enter every category and have more than one entry just as long as you follow the rules for each category.  You must make sure you distinguish between categories in your post entries.

IMPORTANT EDIT: I didn't think I'd have to clarify this, but you can't use the same pose for each entry within the same category. You can use the same pose for different categories, but not the same one.  Also. I have had confusion about what I mean by single panel. This would be an example of what isn't acceptable (with many apologies to pet):



Wallpaper will be the only category that will be acceptable with multi-panels. As long as one pic has them together. 


There will be five different categories:

1. Fanart - Must be original fanart that fits the theme requirements.  In this category, this is the only one where it will be acceptable to have a partner (both you and the partner must be members of NF though). So, for example, one of you can draw the fanart and another person colors it. Or you can do this one solo.  In either case, this must be in color per the general requirements. 
It can be from a doujinshi as long as it's brand new and it's a single page (not multiple scenes). They cannot look like they're divided. All entries must be single panel.

2. Banner -  Must have both SasuSaku FC and Under the Same Sky in the banner.  Banners cannot be any bigger than 550 width nor bigger than 400 height. You cannot use the banner for the separate Avatar/Signature Set category. 

3. Avatar  - You must have both a 125 x 125 version and a 150 x 150 version that fits the theme requirements.It can a little tricky showing the sky in a small avatar, but it must have that little patch of sky. You do not have to put SasuSaku or Under the Same Sky in the avatar. You cannot use the avatar for the separate Avatar/Signature Set category. 

4. Avatar/Signature Set - Avatar/sig set cannot be used for the banner or avatar category.  Avatar and Sig banner in this category does not require the SasuSaku FC or Under the Same Sky. It will be optional in this category.  Must have an avatar of both 125 x 125 and 150 x 150. Sig banner cannot be any bigger than 550 width by 400 height.  The avatar will need to match from some part of the sig banner. 

5. Wallpaper - Aside from the general requirements, the minimum size requirement is 800 x 600. 



Posting an entry:

Please post the category you wish to enter and either a link or a picture from the category here in this thread. Please tag your entry if it will stretch the page. 



Please keep posts here to declaring that you're going to participate and in which category or categories and the entries. I need for people to post here if they're going to participate. You can post the entries in the SasuSaku FC (if you're a member), but in order to count, they must be posted here to be an official entry.  If you have any questions, you can pm me or post the question in the thread.*


----------



## Kiki (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be making a sig/ava set.

Can we enter more then one category, if we do so with different things? And is there a limit to the amount of things we can enter? I actually thinking of entering all the categories.


----------



## JJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Ngure said:


> I will be making a sig/ava set.
> 
> Can we enter more then one category, if we do so with different things? And is there a limit to the amount of things we can enter? I actually thinking of entering all the categories.




Yes to the first and no to the second. 




> You can enter every category and have more than one entry just as long as you follow the rules for each category.  It must not be the same entry. You must make sure you distinguish between categories in your post entries.


----------



## ilaBarattolo (Oct 16, 2009)

i want to participate **
i will do a fanart!!!


----------



## Yomi (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess I could give the banner category a shot. 

I've got plenty of time to work on this...


----------



## Choco (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I'll enter for the fanart category


----------



## Double Star (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to participate in the fanart category.


----------



## Femme fatale (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll participate. Fanart and banner.


----------



## Cala (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll participate in Banner, Avatar, Avatar/Signature Set, and I'll give making a Wallpaper a shot. So everything but Fanart, I guess.


----------



## ShadowRogue (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm going to enter the fan art category.

Question: Would a doujinshi (self-created and coloured, of course as per the above guidelines) be acceptable as a fan art entry?  If not, would a single page of one be acceptable?


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll enter the avatar category, and I _might_ make a banner. I have a question though:



JediJaina said:


> You can enter every category and have more than one entry just as long as you follow the rules for each category.  You must make sure you distinguish between categories in your post entries.



Does the "have more than one entry" mean that you can have more than one entry per category, or more than one entry to the contest in general?

This looks like it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## JJ (Oct 16, 2009)

Erendyl: both 

Let me rephrase. As long as the doujinshi is a single page (in color), not done before Oct 14th,  and not multiple scenes it's fine. If you're not sure let me know.

EDIT:

I have posted links in a second post to pictures that give you guys some ideas of how to go about the contest.


----------



## asha3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I will enter the wallpaper category.

JJ, can we use images that are made by other artists (e.g. Honey Canon's illustration)? Appropriate disclaimer will be given.


----------



## JJ (Oct 17, 2009)

asha3 said:


> I will enter the wallpaper category.
> 
> JJ, can we use images that are made by other artists (e.g. Honey Canon's illustration)? Appropriate disclaimer will be given.



I got a similar question about the banner so I modified the original post with this:



> *The categories must represent the pairing of Sasuke Uchiha and Sakura Haruno. It must have some patch of sky in the picture meaning it must be outdoors. It can be any time of year. It can be night or day. You can even make it holiday themed if you wish. Because of the nature of the contest, all entries must be in color. All categories must have entries that have not been done before October 15th. What this means is that for fanart, it must be new and original. For the other categories, you can use fanart/screen caps/whatever from other sources (as long as it meets the criteria in the first six sentences above), but they must be a design that has never been done prior to October 15th.*



Oh and I need to clarify something. A picture with too many trees or too much covering would need to be ruled out. It's outdoors, but you need to be sure to give that feeling that they're "_*Under the Same Sky*_".


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 18, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Oh and I need to clarify something. A picture with too many trees or too much covering would need to be ruled out. It's outdoors, but you need to be sure to give that feeling that they're "_*Under the Same Sky*_".



Would the thank you be ruled out by this?



There are a lot of trees, but it kind of gives the "Under the Same Sky" feeling anyway. It was the last time they saw each other, yet it left them tied together by an expression of gratitude rather than torn apart by hatred.


----------



## Laurens (Oct 18, 2009)

i'll participate with fanart
pastel's alright right?


----------



## JJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Erendhyl said:


> Would the thank you be ruled out by this?
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of trees, but it kind of gives the "Under the Same Sky" feeling anyway. It was the last time they saw each other, yet it left them tied together by an expression of gratitude rather than torn apart by hatred.



As much as I love that scene, it doesn't have any sky in it. This would have to be ruled out.  There are plenty of good examples in the second post of what would be acceptable.  



Agovernment said:


> i'll participate with fanart
> pastel's alright right?



Pastels are fine.


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 18, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> As much as I love that scene, it doesn't have any sky in it. This would have to be ruled out.  There are plenty of good examples in the second post of what would be acceptable.



Whoops. :sweat

I forgot to mention that I was making an entry for the avatar category, which the rules had previously required only for them to be outside because it was a bit hard to fit the sky into a tiny avatar. Looking at that part of the first post now though, that's apparently changed as well.

I'll go choose one of the images from the second post to work with. (We are allowed to work with those, right?)


----------



## JJ (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I had changed it after seeing a couple of avatars that it is possible.  Your avy actually is a good example as well (although it's just Sakura) as it shows enough sky. 

Yes you are allowed to use the images in the second post (not the example for the avy or banner of course, but the fanart I don't see a problem).


----------



## JJ (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't like to double post, but I got a question that I thought I should answer here.

Yes, you can use SasuSaku cosplay pics (as long as there's no conflict).


----------



## kakashi2117 (Oct 19, 2009)

i want to participate. . i will join im doing one right now!!! is there a prize?hehehe


----------



## JJ (Oct 19, 2009)

kakashi2117 said:


> i want to participate. . i will join im doing one right now!!! is there a prize?hehehe




All the information is in the first post of the thread including the prizes.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 21, 2009)

I?m entering for the Banner section.


----------



## Yomi (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh in addition to me entering the banner category... I wanna also enter the avatar category.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Oct 22, 2009)

So many categories.. count me in on the contest!


----------



## phoenixblood (Oct 22, 2009)

Since JJ is taking point on this contest I'm going to enter.  It'll either be banner, avatar, or a set.  Not sure which yet.


----------



## asha3 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Entry (wallpaper category)*

Finally done! ^^
This is my entry for the wallpaper category.
I'm so excited, this is my first fanart and wallpaper for SasuSaku. 

Preview



*Spoiler*: _1204x768_ 









*Spoiler*: _other versions_ 





*Spoiler*: _clean_ 








*Spoiler*: _wide screen 1280x768_ 







other size can PM me if you want... 




Enjoy 
'hope to see more entries soon~!

JJ, can I also post this in other places (like deviantart)?


----------



## JJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep you can post it in other places. That is just beautifully done.


----------



## phoenixblood (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful wallpaper!  Can't wait to see all the entries.


----------



## LDA (Oct 30, 2009)

I have my contest entry ready  I will be submitting this to the* Fanart section:*


----------



## phoenixblood (Oct 30, 2009)

Love it


----------



## JJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## asha3 (Nov 2, 2009)

JJ, I want to also enter the Sig/Avy category.


----------



## JJ (Nov 3, 2009)

asha3 said:


> JJ, I want to also enter the Sig/Avy category.




That's fine. You can enter all the categories if you want.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright, I'm done for the categories I've entered. 

It was harder than I thought, finding pictures that fit the requirements. 


*Spoiler*: _Avvies_ 



150x150


125x125


----------



## Yomi (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Jenyke (Nov 7, 2009)

Would like to enter in Fanart category.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 7, 2009)

I finally finished my entries!


----------



## JJ (Nov 7, 2009)

:sweat

Which one of these do you want as an official entry?  I didn't think I would have to clarify that you can't use the same pose in each entry in the same category. So you'll have to pick one.  Sorry. :sweat


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 7, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> :sweat
> 
> Which one of these do you want as an official entry?  I didn't think I would have to clarify that you can't use the same pose in each entry in the same category. So you'll have to pick one.  Sorry. :sweat



Sorry! I edited my post appropriately. :sweat


----------



## JJ (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm sorry for any confusion this might have caused. It's a great entry!


----------



## Yomi (Nov 7, 2009)

I guess I'll enter the set category to round things off. 


*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




125x125


150x150


Banner


----------



## KitCat (Nov 7, 2009)

I will probably draw some fanarts. 

I might need someone to color it, since I am not familiar with computer coloring.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 8, 2009)

Love all the entries. 

I'm going to start working on my entry now.



KitCat said:


> I will probably draw some fanarts.
> 
> I might need someone to color it, since I am not familiar with computer coloring.



You're allowed to pair up.  I know there are other SS FC members who are good at coloring but not at drawing, so you shouldn't have too much trouble finding someone to group up with.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 8, 2009)

My entry 


*Spoiler*: _Avatar/Signature Set_ 




150x150 Avatar


125x125


550x300 Signature


----------



## JJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey everyone when you post your entry, make it a separate post for each one and just put the entry itself in the post (it'll make it easier when it comes time for voting).


----------



## **Confessa** (Nov 8, 2009)

My entry for the *banner* contest.


----------



## asha3 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Entry (Sig/Avy Set Category)*

Hi, everyone!

This is my entry for the Sig/Avy Set. 

*=Avatar=*


*=Sig=*​
Enjoy~!


----------



## Misha (Nov 9, 2009)

Hope you guys liek ettt 

great banners everyone *_____*


----------



## JJ (Nov 9, 2009)

I am so glad to see these entries. This is exciting!


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Huh? 

Glad to see more and more entries coming in.  All of them are great!


----------



## Choco (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent work everyone. Great entries pek

Baah! Need to work on mine. I'm not sure when I'll submit it since I'm loaded with college work. But rest assured it will be done on time. Don't worry JJ


----------



## Rose (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I am the same as Chocolate. I have the concept and everything planned out I just need time to actually sit down and do it, which college is not letting me do as of this moment. So hopefully expect something from me in two weeks. ^^;


----------



## Kiki (Nov 12, 2009)

Done with my wallpaper. 
First time doing this, so I tried my best. 

Preview:


*Spoiler*: _1023px × 654px_ 








If I figure out how to make other versions, I will. ^-^;

Hope you all like it!

Will finish other stuff later! <3


----------



## JJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad to see another wallpaper entry!


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 12, 2009)

Another great entry! I see you translated "Under the Same Sky" into Japanese there


----------



## RedAsATomato (Nov 12, 2009)

I finally got around to learning how to work that photoshop thing! ; w ;
Sorta. Here we go for the Avatar Section!



Think I`ll join in on the FanArt contest next. <33


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 13, 2009)

Cute. ^^ Yay for more submission!


----------



## Cala (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, finished my submission for the Avatar section.


*Spoiler*: __ 









It looks so... messy.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 13, 2009)

It's not messy, it's artistic!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah damn.. I made a nice sasusaku banner too.. .__.

So we can't use old ones we made before right?
Just making sure..


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's my entry for the *banner* section:


----------



## pet (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spirit Fingers - Four Tet*


----------



## Choco (Nov 13, 2009)

^ Oh my... 


That is the most amazing thing I've ever seen


----------



## Cala (Nov 13, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> It's not messy, it's artistic!


Hehe. Thanks.

Oh my--That's lovely. I love your fanart...


----------



## JJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan - nice job!

Oh my....pet...just wow...



> Ah damn.. I made a nice sasusaku banner too.. .__.
> 
> So we can't use old ones we made before right?
> Just making sure..



This is in the first post:




> For the other categories, you can use fanart/screen caps/whatever from other sources (as long as it meets the criteria in the first six sentences above), but they must be a design that has never been done prior to October 15th.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful work Pet!

:WOW


----------



## RedAsATomato (Nov 13, 2009)

Fanart Entry


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 13, 2009)

SHIET PET. 
That's bloody amazing.


hahahahaha.. now I don't wanna make fanart anymore..


----------



## Yomi (Nov 13, 2009)

Pet, you've done it again. 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> SHIET PET.
> That's bloody amazing.
> 
> 
> hahahahaha.. now I don't wanna make fanart anymore..



Wha-? 

No, you should totally do one! I love seeing these SasuSaku fanarts!


----------



## pet (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks guys~


*Spoiler*: _Ava/Banner set entry_ 







art by pochinokopro


----------



## Sunako (Nov 14, 2009)

Banner entries. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





& here's a smaller one. 




I'll probaly enter the wallpaper section , too.


----------



## Choco (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, all these wonderful entries make me want to start on mine! 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> SHIET PET.
> That's bloody amazing.
> 
> 
> hahahahaha.. now I don't wanna make fanart anymore..



Me too  NO! DO IT FOR THE SAKE OF HAVING MORE SS FANARTS TO LOOK AT!


----------



## JJ (Nov 14, 2009)

I need to pm Ngure on her entry.


----------



## Misha (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy crap Pet, that's amazing ~


----------



## Rose (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Contest Entry_


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 15, 2009)

So many new entries, I love it!!!! 

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful entries, we're getting a nice amount of entries and still plenty of time for more!


----------



## JJ (Nov 15, 2009)

I cannot accept Rose's entry (unless she modifies it). I'll pm why.


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm, can I enter the avatar/signature set one?


----------



## JJ (Nov 15, 2009)

You can enter any category you like. 

Because of so many misunderstandings, from now on, please pm me the entry before posting it anywhere else.


----------



## ilaBarattolo (Nov 15, 2009)

OMFG! ahah i'm scared by your greatness XD 
my entry will be so terrible XDDD

i'm totally in love with this work <3


----------



## NessaMoon (Nov 17, 2009)

There are so many beautiful entries.     I feel unworthy.  

Well, here's a couple of entries (I hope to have three entries in the end).  

Banner Entry:


----------



## NessaMoon (Nov 17, 2009)

And here are my icon entries.

Icons: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 - 125 x 125

 - 150 x 150
Artwork by 




Hope to have one more entry.    Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set avy/sig_


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 19, 2009)

Great to see more entries coming in. 

*@ NessaMoon -* I believe the avatar sizes are 150x150 and 125x125, not 125x125 and 100x100.  If you want to fix that. ^^


----------



## JJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Doh! That's my fault actually. I was focused more on the pictures that I didn't check.

Nessa is going to fix it up.


----------



## NessaMoon (Nov 19, 2009)

Fixed!    Sorry about that.  I think I misread the requirements on the first page.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Avatar:*


----------



## ilaBarattolo (Nov 23, 2009)

my entry for fanart category!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yomi (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow. 

The coloring on that is beautiful! Great entry, Ila!


----------



## Krix (Nov 23, 2009)

Banner entry.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 24, 2009)

More entries~ 

This really is shaping up into a great contest, I don't know how I'm going to be able to choose.


----------



## AsheliaHime (Nov 26, 2009)

My entrys for the contest

here's my Wallpaper entry.

*Spoiler*: _Wallpaper_ 




Starring SushiSasuke and FrostLemon from deviantart.com. Photos are taken by Devil-Kasai, myself and two other, but I don't know their names on Deviantart.


----------



## AsheliaHime (Nov 26, 2009)

And my banner entry:


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 27, 2009)

I made an avy/sig set:


----------



## NessaMoon (Nov 28, 2009)

Final entries!  Sig and Banner Set.  Hope you like them.  


*Spoiler*: __ 









Artwork by


----------



## nightmistress (Nov 28, 2009)

My entry for the Banner category.  If it doesn't load, just right click and choose "show picture" and give it a sec to load . It's an animation so it should loops itself:


----------



## Choco (Nov 30, 2009)

My entry for the banner section



Working on my fanart entry Dx


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome entries everyone <3.


----------



## Cala (Dec 8, 2009)

Bah... I said I'd enter for all of the sections but fanart, but it's looking a bit like it's not going to happen. My graphics creativity has left me.  Unless I can do something decent again in 8 days, the avatar submission might be it for me.

Lovely entries, though, everyone. <3 I like seeing SS fanworks.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*BANNER:*


*AVY/SIGN:*


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2009)

^ Cute~  But you need to add a sky for those to qualify


----------



## JJ (Dec 8, 2009)

That's why I asked for pm's first. It doesn't meet the qualifications.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 9, 2009)

Awwww  *back to work*


----------



## Storm Willow (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my entry for the fanart section! (:


*Spoiler*: _entry_


----------



## Eboue (Dec 11, 2009)

really like the way Storm willows was done, nice and original!


----------



## Storm Willow (Dec 11, 2009)

^thank you!


----------



## Choco (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's my entry for the fanart category.


----------



## Cala (Dec 14, 2009)

Entry for the Banner category:


----------



## Kiki (Dec 15, 2009)

Avatar Entry!


And here are all the versions I made if someone wants to use it:

*Spoiler*: __ 





And just a random one, with more sky:




If you want me to resize any of the other versions to use, PM me.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Kiki (Dec 16, 2009)

Banner entry!



Alternate version:


----------



## Kiki (Dec 16, 2009)

Ava/Sig Entry!


----------



## Double Star (Dec 16, 2009)

My fanart entry


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 17, 2009)

*Wallpaper Entry:*

*click on the thumbnail and when another page opens click on the image as well to get to the real size 1440 x 900 pix.*


----------



## Jenyke (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Hitomi (Dec 17, 2009)

*Avatar Entry:* 

150x150



125x125


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 17, 2009)

*Avatar/Signature Set Entry:*

---


----------



## JJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Snow Princess and Jenyke's entries will be accepted.


RedAsaTomato pm'd me her fanart entry in time:


----------



## JJ (Dec 17, 2009)

Deadline has passed. All official entries are in the first post. Voting instructions will be posted before voting starts later on tonight.


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Deadline has passed. All official entries are in the first post. Voting instructions will be posted before voting starts later on tonight.



Cool!  I'm so happy we ended up with a good number of entries for each catagory~


----------



## nightmistress (Dec 22, 2009)

Not very easy decision, but my vote's been cast!


----------

